# wolves in the water...



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

whats the correct bame i mean like full title i might just download it caus ei cant seem to find a working link.

Does anyone here have a WORKING link.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I finally got to download it off emule the other day.

"killer instincts - Piranha , wolf in water"

Its a cool video. They really pimped caribe in it. Nice lil cameo of S. Irritans tho eating on some huge rodent with a group of caribe. Think the only piranha in the video were caribe, reds, irritans and rhom. If you cant find it, i will upload it to my site and let you download it sometime this week.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I finally got to download it off emule the other day.
> 
> "killer instincts - Piranha , wolf in water"
> 
> Its a cool video. They really pimped caribe in it. Nice lil cameo of S. Irritans tho eating on some huge rodent with a group of caribe. Think the only piranha in the video were caribe, reds, irritans and rhom. If you cant find it, i will upload it to my site and let you download it sometime this week.

























whats your site


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

nice i wanna see it too


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

wat are the web sites for these?


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

cool, i'd love to see it too


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

The file is a little over 500mb. If you want to download the movie, remember to PM me tuesday of this week. I will have the file uploaded and ready to go no later than wed.

If some1 reminds me tomorrow after work, I can go ahead and just upload it tomorrow and have it ready tuesday.


----------



## Rhom_4_life (Nov 3, 2005)

ready tuesday.

cant wait i really want 2 see that


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

So are you gonna seed it? I have it ready for download on TORRENT but no one was seeding it... where will you upload it exodus?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

wasabi-glow said:


> So are you gonna seed it? I have it ready for download on TORRENT but no one was seeding it... where will you upload it exodus?


If you already have in in a torrent, give me the info and ill seed with you. I was going to host it on my website for like 2-3days. Im sure it will be easier if you post up the announce info so i can help seed your torrent.


----------



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

I got the dvd from amazon a few weeks ago.. i didnt rate it tho, not as good as I expected...

I saw a different program on discovery 2yrs ago or so about red bellies, it was far better.. all i can remember was it had a pack of red bellies waiting under some branches for some birds/chicks to fall in ... does anyone know what the title is? it's not wovles in the water, it's something else..


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I was kinda dissappointed with the Wolves in the Water movie.

There is another video by Nigel Marvin which I think could be way better. I DL'ed a bad copy off the net and wasn't able to get thru more than 15 min of it. But what I saw seemed to be much more interesting.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

if someone can host it for a while, once I get it i can put it on my server. Very fast download speeds and I have no bandwidth cap.


----------



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

does anyone have a copy of this one by Nigel Marvin? I can host it on fast server... let me know.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

The one with Nigel Marvin is called worlds most dangerous animals - piranhas. I got that one too. I also have a 30min show on piranhas in venezula. This one is in spanish tho, but beautiful footage.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

the Nigel Marvin movie is way better than the wolf in water


----------



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

so err, anyone got a copy for download or can supply?


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

it would be really cool if someone could get a link for both videos i really wanna see them. ive been waiting forever for a piranha documentary to show up on discovery but it hasnt happened yet :/. i looked everywhere for those 2 movies but cant seem to find them


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Steve7 said:


> it would be really cool if someone could get a link for both videos i really wanna see them. ive been waiting forever for a piranha documentary to show up on discovery but it hasnt happened yet :/. i looked everywhere for those 2 movies but cant seem to find them


ebay


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Pictures and Video.


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

i want to see, what is the link to download page? anyone?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I recieved lots of PMs today. Instead of getting back to you all individually I will just let you guys all know I am uploading "wolf in water" as we speak


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

cool, and when your finnish you are gona write link here??


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

That actually depends. I might just Pm the link to the people who have asked for it in this thread so far. The file is 550MB.


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

alright, hawe you got pm from me?


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i'd love the link once you get it up on a server

where are you uploading it too??

ftp or http??


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

id like the link as well


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

is it loong time left?


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

PM me the link please =)


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

please PM me with a link please!


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Please PM me the link?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ALOT of people wanted this video. 500+MB file and alot of dls = SHITLOAD of bandwith, not that you guys arnt worth it. So instead of my ftp I decided to upload it as a torrent.

http://www.meganova.org/details/253906.html Is the link to dl my torrent of the movie. If you need help with torrents, post em here and I can help you or im sure may others will be willing to help. Let me know if its working.

Sean

Please let me know if it works. As I might have messed up the announce. Thanks

K im leaving here in the next 5mins to go vote. Please let me know if its working before I have to go guys.


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

i hawe bit torrent now but it djust dont start it stands on 0,0% all the time


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I did indeed screw up the announce. Here is a new link sorry about confusion. 
pleas elet me know if it works

http://www.meganova.org/details/253907.html


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

If someone could quicly explain to me torrents...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Kurt-Inge said:


> i hawe bit torrent now but it djust dont start it stands on 0,0% all the time


please try new link. I messed up the announce. Sorry bout that man.


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

is the same at new link


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ender said:


> If someone could quicly explain to me torrents...


quick overview:

you will need a torrent client.

I like abc

Basically after you download the client. Click the link to the video and the client will download the movie off my computer


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Assuming I am doing it right (50/50 chance) I am having the same problem...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.meganova.org/details/253907.html

Use this link please.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Hm, using ABC now...it says BT Status is working but DL rate is 0kb...


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

i am djust missing 75mb becouse i already download it drom direct connect so if you can pm me your msn adress i can resume and make a bether download link when download complete..


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Here's what I am seeing...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

K gimme a min. Ive uploaded torrents many times. BAH. I will be right back, gonna try and fix this sh*t.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

found problem. Will be fixed in a few minutes.

thanks for waiting guys.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Cool, I assume youll post again when its fixed...lol, I am so anxious...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

im using my parents computer wich is way faster and actualy turns on. My other comp will ocassionally turn on but it lags so much. Put it this way...the cursor lags. On my other compy i use bearshare if i get it up and running will it work?

The faster computer im on right now has no dowloading system not arries not bittorent not nothing. Will i still be able to download it and open it in like windows media player?

Thanks alot xodus for doing this:bowdown:


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

please pm me one thanks


----------



## stevo (Oct 20, 2004)

i got nigel marivins vid - its ok about piranhas in general in venezule and brazil!! rhoms , reds and cariba etc

i also got K.I wolves of the water which again is good has rhoms-cariba-irritans and other serras etc in it!

im awaiting release of wolf in the water - (the piranha) - on dvd release as of yet - but the other two are good docs .....!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

holy crap man... k screw torrents. I will finish the upload to my ftp. I will keep u all posted. Sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

maybe i should read all the posts before downloading bittorrent and trying to dl the file lol


----------

